# Talkclassical best film score award - 1993



## HansZimmer

For the first part of the Talkclassical best film score award, today I'll launch this little competition (poll) between the film scores which were nominated at the Academy Awards (Oscars) in 1993 for the award "best original score".
You simply have to vote your prefered score.

For the 1993 best original score award, five films were nominated:

Aladdin: score composed by Alan Menken. This is the final winner.
Howards End: score composed by Richard Robbins.
A River Runs Through It: score composed by Mark Isham
Basic Instinct: score composed by Jerry Goldsmith
Chaplin: score composed by John Barry

 SINCE I WAS NOT ABLE TO FIND THE FULL SUITE OF THE SCORE OF "CHAPLIN", IT WON'T PARTECIPATE TO THE COMPETITION. SO, THIS TIME WE WILL EVALUATE ONLY FOUR FILM SCORES.

Here below you can find four videos containing the best parts of the suite for each film.
The typical structure of the videos is the following:

Exposition of the main theme at the beginning of the video
Exposition of secondary themes in the middle of the video (I try to avoid repetitions: you will ear only one arrangement for each secondary theme)
Reprise of the main theme at the end of the video

For the final reprise of the main theme I usually select the best arrangement of it, so the end of each video is usually the "great final" (the best part of the score).

If you want to listen to the full suites, you can go to the "more details" links.


*ALADDIN (award winner)*

More details: Aladdin - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1993







*HOWARDS END*

More details: Howards End - Score - Exposition for TC best film score award 1993







*A RIVER RUNS THROUGH IT*

More details: A Rivers Runs Throught It - Score - TC best film score award 1993 material exposition







*BASIC INSTINCT*

More details: Basic Instinct - Score - TC best film score award 1993 material exposition


----------



## HansZimmer

Uppete


----------



## pianozach

*Chaplin

Aladdin* was all about the songs . . . the incidental music was nice, but not all that remarkable. Good. The songs are excellent though.

I cannot believe that *Howard's Bleeding End* was so highly regarded in the cinematic world. That's likely why it ended up in the running.

Again, it's remarkable that the Grammy Awards' list of Film Score nominees shared only two soundtracks with the list from the Motion Picture Academy: *ALADDIN* (which won the Grammy), and *A RIVER RUNS THROUGH IT*.

The Grammys felt that the following three films were more worthy than Howard's End, Basic Instinct, and Chaplin:

*JURASSIC PARK* (John Williams)
*THE FIRM* (Dave Grusin)
*THE AGE OF INNOCENCE* (Elmer Bernstein)


----------



## eljr

*Philip Glass: Anima Mundi 





*
*This **video** says 1992 for some reason but the **release** was 1993. *


----------



## HansZimmer

pianozach said:


> *Chaplin
> 
> Aladdin* was all about the songs . . . the incidental music was nice, but not all that remarkable. Good. The songs are excellent though.
> 
> I cannot believe that *Howard's Bleeding End* was so highly regarded in the cinematic world. That's likely why it ended up in the running.
> 
> Again, it's remarkable that the Grammy Awards' list of Film Score nominees shared only two soundtracks with the list from the Motion Picture Academy: *ALADDIN* (which won the Grammy), and *A RIVER RUNS THROUGH IT*.
> 
> The Grammys felt that the following three films were more worthy than Howard's End, Basic Instinct, and Chaplin:
> 
> *JURASSIC PARK* (John Williams)
> *THE FIRM* (Dave Grusin)
> *THE AGE OF INNOCENCE* (Elmer Bernstein)


Two different competitions, two different selections, but with a partial intersection. I think that there is nothing strange.

However, both agreed that Aladdin had to win.


----------



## HansZimmer

eljr said:


> *Philip Glass: Anima Mundi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *This **video** says 1992 for some reason but the **release** was 1993. *


If the film is of 1993, it has nothing to do with this competition, because here we are speaking about movies of 1992. Infact, the 1993 Oscars are for films of 1992.

However, keep aside your favourite scores for my next competition. I will create a competition for film scores based on the "kill the king" model that I'm already using for the competition about J.S. Bach.

I will use the winner of this competition as the initial king for the next competition: the users will have the chance to try to kill the king with their favourite film scores.


----------



## HansZimmer

Closed.

Basic Instinct is the winner, so it's qualified for the second part of this competition.


----------

